# Creative Sb0790 soundcard driver problem, a little help?



## Tieb (Dec 4, 2008)

Im trying to make my SB0790 soundcard from Creative work, but i can't find a working driver. I'm running Windows Vista Ultimate.

I've tried Extreme Audio Series driver for vista, both version 5 and the beta version 6, no luck. I also tried the X-fi Extreme Audio driver for vista, no luck either. The X-fi Extreme Audio driver tells me that it can't find an installed Creative device, and the Extreme Audio Series driver installs and tells me to restart, and when i've done that nothing changed.

In Device Manager my soundcard is named "Multimedia Soundcard". As a last resort i even tried installing Realtek audio driver, but no luck there either. I'm really stuck so any help is appreciated.

By the way I don't have the disc. Now i've also try removing the soundcard, restarting windows, putting in the soundcard and starting windows again. No changes at all.

I took a good look at my soundcard and realized it said
"X-fi Xtreme Fidelity", so i tried searching for a driver for that, but creative didnt have it. Then i googled it and found a headline called: "Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum - Xtreme Fidelity audio", so i checked Creative for a X-Fi Platinum driver, which i found and downloaded. 

When i tried to install it, it gave me the same message as the Extreme Audio Series driver did: "Cannot detect a Creative device on your computer, please make sure the device is properly installed".


----------



## Tieb (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Have you tried this driver:
http://support.creative.com/Downloads/welcome.aspx

If you have ON-Board Sound did you disable it in the BIOS?
Have you tried to install the driver Manually through the Device Manager?
Bill


----------

